# Hoodie Photography for Catalog



## erhilse (Dec 15, 2011)

My company is wanting to change the way I photograph hoodies. They really like this http://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/859/859659/big/on859659-09vliv01.jpg style but I am having trouble recreating it. They like that it looks flat but the hood looks like someone is wearing it. Does anyone know how they took it?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

Good lighting and how the hoodie is laid out. It's folded in layers around the hood, like it would lay on your back.


----------



## Overread (Dec 15, 2011)

Almost looks like they put a rectangular support inside the clothing; so that it looks like its laying flat, but also has just enough height added to the middle to make the hood appear more 3D


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 19, 2011)

There's actually a support you can buy to put in it. Find a clothing display website and poke around. I don't know what it's called, but I use to have a clothing store and I've seen them.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 20, 2012)

can you lay the hoodie flat and shoot from above

camera
    -
    -
    -
    -
hoodie


----------

